# Actual availability thru DAE



## Picker57 (Nov 18, 2013)

Greetings all - I recently noticed the attractive 2-for 1 promo thru DAE.  When I browsed the available resorts - even with broad paramaters - it came up with very short lists.  The website does state that not everything is posted and to call for updated availability.  My question: what has been TUGgers' experience of actually getting the desired resorts thru DAE?  They have some great places listed in their Resorts roster, but I have to wonder how often they're actually available.  Note: I've also had problems finding much available thru I.I. (Shell portal) when I requested specific location / date.  I'd like to get a feel for DAE before I bank anything. Thanks for any observations or tips you can provide.

    ---------Zach


----------



## csxjohn (Nov 18, 2013)

I have belonged to DAE since they made a presence here in the USA.  I can tell you that the best way to get a vacation is to put in a request.  

I usually request an area and not a specific resort, that may be very difficult, but I did request San Clemente Cove for one summer.  The agent kind of chuckled and wondered if I knew how difficult that would be.  A month later he called be back, surprised that he was able to offer me what I wanted.

I always deposit first so if something does come up I will have an exchange ready and won't have to go through the verification process.

The resort data base is all the resorts they've had exchanges for through the years and is no indication of what may be available in the future.

You have to remember that this is a small exchange company compared to II and RCI and the chance of getting a specific resort at a specific time may be hard.

Deposits are good for 3 years and I know I'll find somewhere to go every year.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Nov 19, 2013)

*Striking Out*

I've had an ongoing request with DAE for the British Isles/May 2015 since last spring and so far no phone calls or emails about any possible matches.  I even upgraded to a Gold Membership thinking it would enhance my chances.

Maybe it's too soon for a match this far out, although RCI came through with a week for that time period for a resort in England several months ago.


----------



## ronandjoan (Nov 19, 2013)

We know that it is a small company but the personal service more than offsets the short list of resorts.

we have used it for years and have gotten our requests met as well.


----------



## csxjohn (Nov 19, 2013)

beejaybeeohio said:


> ....  I even upgraded to a Gold Membership thinking it would enhance my chances.
> 
> ...



Gold advantage will put you in line ahead of the free members for that request but you will still be limited by who deposits which weeks in that area.

I can't imagine they get all that many deposits from that part of the world.


----------



## Gophesjo (Nov 19, 2013)

Actually, I think they have more in Europe than most of us imagine, as I understand they are truly international - not just nominally so.


----------



## ailin (Nov 19, 2013)

DAE seems to have a relationship with Diamond Resorts, if you're interested in any of those resorts.  We were able to get spring break at Ka'anapali Beach Club 10 months out.  I was also offered a 3 bedroom at Grand Beach in Orlando for spring break (also a Diamond Resort).  Sometimes they have last minute Marriott availability.  I got a 2 bedroom at the Marriott Kauai Beach Club for a friend, it was last minute, about 1 1/2 months out.  I've also seen Marriott Newport Coast online as a booked week.

I like checking their availability every so often for the areas I'm interested in.  I find the booked weeks especially informative, although that Marriott Kauai week I booked never did show up online.


----------



## csxjohn (Nov 19, 2013)

Gophesjo said:


> Actually, I think they have more in Europe than most of us imagine, as I understand they are truly international - not just nominally so.



They are truly international with divisions in Europe and Australia but compared to the USA there are very few resort units in existence in the British Isles.  

Then Mfs have to be paid before the deposits can be made and we're talking about a year and a half away.  

The pickings will be very slim but not impossible.


----------



## Picker57 (Nov 20, 2013)

Interesting !   So, in your opinion, might a Paris booking be as available thru DAE as thru some of the larger companies?

     Thanks,   .......Zach



Gophesjo said:


> Actually, I think they have more in Europe than most of us imagine, as I understand they are truly international - not just nominally so.


----------



## csxjohn (Nov 20, 2013)

Picker57 said:


> Interesting !   So, in your opinion, might a Paris booking be as available thru DAE as thru some of the larger companies?
> 
> Thanks,   .......Zach



2014 availability in France, all taken.

http://www.daelive.com/search/default.aspx

2015 shows nothing.

You don't have to be a member to search availability, just enter what you want to look at.


----------



## tschwa2 (Nov 20, 2013)

Looking at the sightings Carolinan post semi-regularly (from the DAE Europe site) most of the (good) European inventory is not available online to North American (NA) DAE members.  I don't believe you would match an ongoing search to that inventory either.  You would have to call and (hopefully) find a (helpful) NA agent who would be willing to periodically check the European offices inventory and/or attempt to source the European exchange for you.

My experience with an 18 month ongoing search for a 3 week period in late May to Early June in Ireland using an 11 month June Scottish deposit first was zilch and I ended up exchanging for the following year (deposit life was running out) for a July week in Williamsburg in a resort that would have been my 5th choice out of the 12 or so resorts in the area.


----------



## Picker57 (Nov 20, 2013)

Thanks to all for your experiences & observations regarding DAE.  It firms up my thought that 'inventory' doesn't mean 'availability'.  Ah well, it was worth a shot.   It looks like VRBO (or similar)will be the path to follow for Paris.

        ------------------Zach


----------



## phyllispsu (Nov 20, 2013)

I starting using DAE for the first time last year i purchased a bonus week 3br on  Myrtle Beach Christmas Week for under $200 i was scared that it was to good to be true but it worked out great. I just purchased a 2br bonus week for Thanksgiving week it only cost me  $150  tax included. I'm loving DAE!


----------



## Carolinian (Nov 20, 2013)

When I was using DAE in the US, Donita was still working there and she was great at sourcing inventory.  She got me a specific week at a specific resort in the Cayman's for my niece's honeymoon, for example, and she worked DAE's relationship with Club La Costa to get me a summer week on the French Riviera and a summer week on a UK canalboat.  After I took a job in Europe, I delayed switching to the Europe DAE office because of all the good service I got from Donita.

With the European office, I have gotten good results, my most recent exchange confirmed just a few weeks ago for a UK canalboat in August 2015.  A few years ago, I put in a request for Knocktopher Abbey in Ireland, and a week or so later I got a call offering me a 2BR there any week of my choice in April, May, or June.  For some resort systems, the members give points to DAE, and DAE can then use the points to get weeks, which is the way it seemed to have worked for Knocktopher.


----------



## Carolinian (Nov 20, 2013)

csxjohn said:


> 2014 availability in France, all taken.
> 
> http://www.daelive.com/search/default.aspx
> 
> ...



Looking on the DAE Europe site, I see five availibilities for France in 2014, one in January, two in June, and two in July.  None for 2015 currently.

I also see 18 exchanges in France already taken for 2014.


----------



## DebBrown (Dec 4, 2013)

Even though the spam post brought this to the top, I'll share my experience.

When I first contacted DAE, I was looking for a spring break week.  While I was on the phone, I was able to book two back to back weeks at the Grand Mayan in San Jose del Cabo.  They were two bedroom units and we were more than impressed.  

Then I deposited 3 weeks during a 2 for 1 deal which gave me 6 deposits.  I also upgraded to gold to enhance my chances.  I made numerous requests including Hawaii in January for 3 different years, Vegas in December, Costa del Sol in summer, a couple spring break locations, etc.  

When I requested Spain, I was told that was an easy one but I only received one offer for a sub par resort.  Other than that, no phone calls, no personal service.  When I look online, I see tons of weeks all marked "SOLD".

Some reps are more helpful than others.  I was told that the exchange process is based on a request first basis.  Theoretically, if I'm the first one to request Hawaii in January of 2015, I should be the first offered.  I'm still waiting and a bit disappointed.  Maybe I expected too much.

Deb


----------



## regatta333 (Dec 4, 2013)

If you are a US member, odds are not good for a European exchange.  I am a Gold member and have had European exchanges requests out there since Jan of 2009, which I have updated regularly.  Not one match, despite multiple locations and time periods.  I have called in on a few occasions and been told that they will send an email to the UK office to try to match one of my requests and they will follow up with me, but I have never gotten a follow up phone call.  The only two European exchanges I got were ones that ended up unbooked by the European members and were not my desired locations.
I have been very disappointed in their ability to source European inventory.

That being said, they will work with you on US destinations, especially if it is a company that they partner with like DRI.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Dec 5, 2013)

regatta333 said:


> If you are a US member, odds are not good for a European exchange.  I am a Gold member and have had European exchanges requests out there since Jan of 2009, which I have updated regularly.  Not one match, despite multiple locations and time periods.  I have called in on a few occasions and been told that they will send an email to the UK office to try to match one of my requests and they will follow up with me, but I have never gotten a follow up phone call.  The only two European exchanges I got were ones that ended up unbooked by the European members and were not my desired locations.
> I have been very disappointed in their ability to source European inventory.
> 
> That being said, they will work with you on US destinations, especially if it is a company that they partner with like DRI.



I wonder if a US member might personally contact the UK office and have better luck snagging a European resort thru them?


----------



## Laurie (Dec 5, 2013)

beejaybeeohio said:


> I wonder if a US member might personally contact the UK office and have better luck snagging a European resort thru them?


My experience is that a US member can't do that, I once tried.

Over many years, I've had only one good exchange experience, and that was when Donita was there. (I've belonged to DAE since before Donita was there.)  Other than that, and even going back to when my membership was thru the UK office and European availability wasn't segregated, I've found it pretty hard to get something worthwhile. I've never got a match for an ongoing request, despite putting several in.  

I have gotten a few decent bonus week purchases - including a last-minute Allen House for a friend who could fly on short notice, for $199.

I still receive their European email promotions, because I guess my old membership # is still there in their database. But then I can't log on to that website anymore.

It's too bad they keep their European inventory separate - poor marketing decision IMO. I've noticed some of Carolinian's sightings, occasionally something of interest to me, but can't ever see whether they would be available to me. So I don't even bother checking anymore. Instead I use RCI for all my European exchanges -much better overall inventory, and more bang for my buck. YMMV of course, depending on what you own and where you want to go.

I might try DAE again if I wanted to go somewhere RCI didn't have at all - Menorca for instance - but wouldn't hold my breath or get my hopes up, and I wouldn't deposit in advance again.


----------



## rapmarks (Dec 5, 2013)

I have not had good luck with DAE.   I did put in a request, it was never filled and then I noticed a week available where I requested, they never called me, and by then I had booked elsewhere.  I never see much availability.  I have accepted a vacation that I have trepidations about through them, I don't think it is going to be that good, but I have to use something, and I still have one week with them


----------



## WinniWoman (Dec 5, 2013)

rapmarks said:


> I have not had good luck with DAE.   I did put in a request, it was never filled and then I noticed a week available where I requested, they never called me, and by then I had booked elsewhere.  I never see much availability.  I have accepted a vacation that I have trepidations about through them, I don't think it is going to be that good, but I have to use something, and I still have one week with them



That's why I won't deposit my week with them until they find something I would like better than my home resort week I want to trade. I will be just fine going to my home resort if nothing is found.


----------



## Carolinian (Dec 5, 2013)

If you own in the British Isles, you might also want to check out UKRE (United Kingdom Resort Exchange). They give me double credits for my July and August weeks in England, provided I use the credits for exchanges in  September through June. They only accept deposits from the British Isles.


----------



## abbekit (Dec 6, 2013)

regatta333 said:


> If you are a US member, odds are not good for a European exchange.  I am a Gold member and have had European exchanges requests out there since Jan of 2009, which I have updated regularly.  Not one match, despite multiple locations and time periods.  I have called in on a few occasions and been told that they will send an email to the UK office to try to match one of my requests and they will follow up with me, but I have never gotten a follow up phone call.  The only two European exchanges I got were ones that ended up unbooked by the European members and were not my desired locations.
> I have been very disappointed in their ability to source European inventory.
> 
> That being said, they will work with you on US destinations, especially if it is a company that they partner with like DRI.



I have had the same experience. Being told a number of times they would contact the UK office and then get back to me.  Never happened.  I had to be the one to make the calls, and then just got a clueless response about not 
hearing back from the their emails to the UK.  

The only Europe exchanges I get offered from all the requests that I submit are last minute which are pretty worthless when I'm traveling from the US and need to book transatlantic plane tickets.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Dec 13, 2013)

*UKRE- free!*



Carolinian said:


> If you own in the British Isles, you might also want to check out UKRE (United Kingdom Resort Exchange). They give me double credits for my July and August weeks in England, provided I use the credits for exchanges in  September through June. They only accept deposits from the British Isles.



Thanks for this tip, Carolinian!  Fitzpatrick's near Dublin is one of UKRE's listed resorts.  I had a prompt reply to my request for FREE membership and the exchange fee is a mere 50 pounds.

Hopefully a trade can be made for May 2015.


----------



## regatta333 (Dec 13, 2013)

abbekit said:


> I have had the same experience. Being told a number of times they would contact the UK office and then get back to me.  Never happened.  I had to be the one to make the calls, and then just got a clueless response about not
> hearing back from the their emails to the UK.
> 
> The only Europe exchanges I get offered from all the requests that I submit are last minute which are pretty worthless when I'm traveling from the US and need to book transatlantic plane tickets.



Exactly my experience.  At least have the courtesy to get back to me if you have said that you will do so.  It has never happened.  So much for the benefits of Gold membership.  I have 4 weeks on deposit with them and am not optimistic about my prospects for getting anything in Europe.


----------



## Carolinian (Dec 15, 2013)

regatta333 said:


> That being said, they will work with you on US destinations, especially if it is a company that they partner with like DRI.



I wonder if the US DAE office can source DRI inventory in Europe, where they have some decent resorts.  Has anyone specifically asked them to try to source those resorts?

Also, when Donita was at DAE US, she was able to source European inventory with Club La Costa, which at least then was also a DAE trading partner.  Club La Costa owns blocks of weeks at some resorts other than those they developed, such as Canaltime at Union Wharf.  Two of the summer weeks that DAE US sourced for me in Europe while I was a US member were through Club La Costa.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Dec 16, 2013)

*will try this tactic, too*



Carolinian said:


> I wonder if the US DAE office can source DRI inventory in Europe, where they have some decent resorts.  Has anyone specifically asked them to try to source those resorts?
> 
> Also, when Donita was at DAE US, she was able to source European inventory with Club La Costa, which at least then was also a DAE trading partner.  Club La Costa owns blocks of weeks at some resorts other than those they developed, such as Canaltime at Union Wharf.  Two of the summer weeks that DAE US sourced for me in Europe while I was a US member were through Club La Costa.



I will see if this works for us!  

BTW UKRE (United Kingdom Resort Exchange) as recommended by Carolinian and represented by Ann Blyth has been absolutely excellent in email communication!  I even had a reply from Ann on Sunday, which would have been @suppertime in Scotland where she's based.


----------



## regatta333 (Dec 17, 2013)

Carolinian said:


> I wonder if the US DAE office can source DRI inventory in Europe, where they have some decent resorts.  Has anyone specifically asked them to try to source those resorts?
> 
> Also, when Donita was at DAE US, she was able to source European inventory with Club La Costa, which at least then was also a DAE trading partner.  Club La Costa owns blocks of weeks at some resorts other than those they developed, such as Canaltime at Union Wharf.  Two of the summer weeks that DAE US sourced for me in Europe while I was a US member were through Club La Costa.



Yesterday, I did specifically ask about these DRI and Club la Costa.  They have said that they put in the request; we'll see if anything materializes.  In the meantime, the response they received from DAE UK was that they had no inventory available to match any of my requests.  I am not holding out much hope there because I've had the requests out there for some time and I constantly see inventory in my target areas listed as "Sold" on their website, just confirming that it goes first to the European members and members in the US are only offered whatever is left.


----------

